# Newquay area?



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Am heading off to Newquay tomoz, for family reasons (wearing black fwiw), anyone know of somewhere either serving good coffee or hopefully a roaster/café in the area? Not much outside of the chains pops up on a search, hence the question.


----------

